# Jaguar S Type Opinions And Experiences



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thinking of getting one of these,will probably be the V6 auto version from about 2001,any one owned one or had any experiences,thought about the V8 version but dont really need the extra insurance loading or performance as i already have a sports car to play with,this will be mainly for commuting and everyday wafting around in,your views are wanted


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Get a pre-Ford


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes get a pre ford Jag and spend your life and all your money keeping it running









The S type is a beautiful vehicle....the later the better of course (they changed for the better with the second series) but if its for commuting and general family use I would most definately get the diesel version....my nieghbour runs one and absolutely loves it, he reckons its the best Jag hes ever had (and hes had quite a few), power and economy and mated to the auto box it really does just purr along.....yep...jags and diesel







how things change!

Best regards David


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Then buy a Ford then


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh yes, the first S type he had he went for the 2.5L V6 and thought it underpowered and whimpy, he then changed it for the 3L and said it felt like a Jag again, now he has the diesel he reckons its even better!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Griff said:


> Then buy a Ford then


Certainly buy a Ford (but then I would say that!







) and fall asleep every time you stop in traffic









OK our cars are boring....but getting a bit more interesting now styling wise, but then I think the new Citroen C5 looks beautiful, so what do I know?









Best regards David


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

C5.........yep a good car.

Rep told me it was the best car he's had.

Me.............I'm getting a C1


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

S type

s type Ford Jag


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Interesting to read that road test, of course what thet fail to point out that in the 70's when they thought the Jag had more character inside it was actually using bits from thr BLMC parts bin.....and even shared a few switches from the morris marina
















Nostalgia.......always looks good from here









best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Griff said:


> Me.............I'm getting a C1


Excellent...make sure the dealer gives you the the repair kit.....a tube of superglue and a stapler!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'd go for the 2.7 D if it were me.

http://www.whatcar.co.uk/car-review-readers.aspx?RT=2645


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> Excellent...make sure the dealer gives you the the repair kit.....a tube of superglue and a stapler!


It's a Toyota with a Citroen badge so your aforementioned items will not be required


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Interesting to read that road test, of course what thet fail to point out that in the 70's when they thought the Jag had more character inside it was actually using bits from thr BLMC parts bin.....and even shared a few switches from the morris marina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As one of my favourite cars is the Triumph Stag I have to say that there's nowt wrong with BL parts bin cars!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Nah your quite right Griff......they are popped along the same line, but you will find the fit and finish in the Toyota is superior to the Citroen and Pug versions.....the underbeneath core engineering is certainly the same, so should be fine as far as mechanical reliability is concerned but we have had (or our German cousins have) the C1 in for teardown and the trim and IP components left a lot to be desired, the Toyota really does use better material made to much tighter criteria.

I am just waiting for the 2.7L smoker to come out in the C5....that will be a nice motor...well I know it will...we got some here shhhhhh


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Nah your quite right Griff......they are popped along the same line, but you will find the fit and finish in the Toyota is superior to the Citroen and Pug versions.....the underbeneath core engineering is certainly the same, so should be fine as far as mechanical reliability is concerned but we have had (or our German cousins have) the C1 in for teardown and the trim and IP components left a lot to be desired, the Toyota really does use better material made to much tighter criteria.
> 
> I am just waiting for the 2.7L smoker to come out in the C5....that will be a nice motor...well I know it will...we got some here shhhhhh


Aye, but the price difference isn't worth a bit of extra tarting up IMO


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

The revised one (when they introduced the diesel version) is apparently the one to go for. The diesel is supposed to be excellent, but commands a price premium over the 3.0 petrol, so work out the economics on your expected mileage. We do 20k per annum on motorways in our saloon, so that makes a 45-50mpg diesel worth paying a premium. If you do 5-7k per annum, it's not worth it.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes they revised the suspension settings a fair bit across the range which made a big improvement to feel and handling (comfort was always good) , even if your mileage is quite low the diesel is still a good buy as the resale will be far higher compared to the petrol even taking into account the higher initial outlay. And it feels such a muscular engine too....loads of grunt and perfect with the auto box.

Would be my choice....well after the C1









Best regards David


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

And C1 diesel of course


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------

